# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم . کمکم کنید

## GBrooz

سلام بچه ها. من شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم. ریاضی و  عربی اصلی ها هستن.یعنی توی ریاضی و عربی هیچی بلد نیستم و دارم از  راهنمایی می خونم.تا الان هم این دو تا کتاب رو با مستمر قبول شدم. عربی رو  دارم از روی ایاد فیلی می خونم.خیلی خوبه ولی بهم زیادی فشار میاد،چون  باره اول مطالب رو میبینم و یاد میگیرم!  برای ریاضی دارم از روی کتاب کمک  آموزشی هایی مثل گلواژه می خونم.تا دو روز دیگه ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو تموم  می کنم.خواستم کلاس ریاضی بگیرم که معلمه میگه ساعتی سی هزار تومن!الان  نمی دونم چکار کنم.پدر و مادرم میگن تو حالا برو ما پولش رو میدیم(   300/000) ولی پول خیلی زیادیه. الان استخاره کردم.سه بار بد اومدم.دهنم وا  شد از نتایج استخاره:
سرانجام اينکار خوب نيست(براي کلاس با معلم گرفتم)بار اول



سرانجام اين کار خوب نيست و فقط باعٍث قيل وقال ميشود،کلاه خودتت رو قاضي  قرار بده(برای کلاس گرفتن با معلمی دیگه ای و کلن نتیجه کلاس گرفتن)بار دوم


نهي شديد به سبب بد فرجامي( ناراحت بودم،اومدم پای نت و اینبار را با اینترنت همینجوری گرفتم)بار آخر!

واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم.این صحبت هایی که نوشتم،توش پر از سوال بود!کسی  احساس میکنه میتونه کمک کنه،ازش ممنون میشم. البته بگم که این داستان  مشکلاتم نیست!این مشکل،مشکل الانمه

----------


## GBrooz

کمکم کنید مشکلم حل بشه.

----------


## par.rah

سلام دوست عزیز! شما اگه واقع اانگیزه دارید که این 7 درس رو جبران کنید بسم الله! یه ماه خوب بخونی جبران میکنی! به نظرم از کتابایی مثه گلواژه حل تمین داشته باشی عالیه...یه سری کتابا هست به اس سری گلبرگ از انتشارات گلواژه فکر میکنم هر کتابش 4 تومنه و به نظرم بهترین منبع واسه امتحانات تشریحیه...کتاب خیلی به صرفه تر از معلم خصوصیه...اینقدر که به فکر اینی که پدر و مادرت هزینه نکنن بدان و آگاه باش که پدر و مادرت نمره خوب میخوان ازت...با نهایت تلاشت بجنگ که خوشحالشون کنی..کمکی بود، در خدمتم!

----------


## GBrooz

برای ریاضی هم کتاب کافیه؟؟؟ اول دبیرستان رو از 10 تیر شروع کردم،الان تموم کردم(البته درس های دیگه ای هم اون روزا خوندم)

----------


## GBrooz

فقط بعضی موقع ها ابهام هایی برام تو ریاضی پیش میاد.و مشکل بزرگ تر سرعتم کمه!

----------


## GBrooz

ساعت مطالعه ام متوسط 4 ساعت در روزه هست.به خاطر مشکلاتی هم روزه نمی تونم بگیرم

----------


## GBrooz

بالا.

----------


## Hellion

داداش کدوم سوالتو جواب بدم چیزی نگفتی تو تاپیکت ..

----------


## GBrooz

> داداش کدوم سوالتو جواب بدم چیزی نگفتی تو تاپیکت ..


:troll (20):!:troll (7):مثل اینکه فعلا کسی نیست. من برم به درد خودم بمیرم. هلیون عزیز،اون چیزایی هایی که گفتم همه سوال بود.

----------


## ..زهرا..

الان شما چه پایه ی تحصیلی هستین؟ خب چراازروز جزوه ی دبیر خودتون نمیخونین تابراتون قابل درک ترباشه؟

----------


## saeedh

به نظر من ساعت مطالعت رو برسون بالای 6
 ریاضی رو تا میتونی تمرین حل کن
عربی رو اول بفهم بعدش تمرین های کتاب رو حل کن که قطعا جواب میده
سوالات رو دقیقا بپرس
اینجوری که نمیشه توضیح داد

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

یه برنامه بریز برای خودت که با توجه به ساعتایی که بازده داری و مدتی که داری و مطالبی که باید بخونی

بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری و چیزی رو از قلم نندازی

----------


## M0b_1

ببین دوست عزیز ، تو اگه معلم خصوصی بگیری و اون معلم برات معجزه هم کنه اگه خودت تمرین و تلاش نکنی بعد از 1 ماه همه ی مطالبی که بهت گفته از یادت میره. :Yahoo (117): 
اگه مطلبی رو یاد نگرفتی و برات مبهم بود ، اونقدر مثال و تمرین ببین و حل کن تا یاد بگیری ، وگرنه هرکی فقط درسنامه رو بخونه معلومه که براش ابهام ایجاد میشه :Yahoo (117): 

اگه سرعتت کمه مجبوری ساعت درس خوندنتو ببری بالا ، اول اینکه اینترنت و گوشی رو بذار کنار ، دوستایی که وقتتو الکی میگیرن به طور موقت باهاشون قطع ارتباط کن.
همیشه وقتی میشینی بلافاصله یه کتاب بگیر دستت و کم کم به درس خوندن عادت میکنی. :Yahoo (117): 

اگه خیلی توی درس خوندن به معلم احتیاج داری و هزینش هم گزاف ـه ، میتونی به صورت گروهی کلاس بگیری. اگه چند تا دوست و رفیق داری که درس هاشون رو افتادن ، باهم دیگه کلاس بگیرید که هزینه ـتون خیلی کم میشه. اگه هم نداری میتونی بری آموزشگاه ها و ازشون بخوای با کسایه دیگه بری کلاس. :Yahoo (117):  فقط قبل از کلاس رفتن اون مبحث رو بخون تا دیگه بعد از کلاس خوب شیرفهم بشی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## eli94

برو سایت صنعتی شریف عربیشو (آقای ناصح زاده)دانلودکن مشکلت تو عربی حل میشه...

ریاضیم برو همون سایت ببین خوشت میاد یا نه...اگه نه که پرسمان گاج بگیر بخون

----------


## Egotist

> سلام بچه ها. من شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم. ریاضی و  عربی اصلی ها هستن.یعنی توی ریاضی و عربی هیچی بلد نیستم و دارم از  راهنمایی می خونم.تا الان هم این دو تا کتاب رو با مستمر قبول شدم. عربی رو  دارم از روی ایاد فیلی می خونم.خیلی خوبه ولی بهم زیادی فشار میاد،چون  باره اول مطالب رو میبینم و یاد میگیرم!  برای ریاضی دارم از روی کتاب کمک  آموزشی هایی مثل گلواژه می خونم.تا دو روز دیگه ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو تموم  می کنم.خواستم کلاس ریاضی بگیرم که معلمه میگه ساعتی سی هزار تومن!الان  نمی دونم چکار کنم.پدر و مادرم میگن تو حالا برو ما پولش رو میدیم(   300/000) ولی پول خیلی زیادیه. الان استخاره کردم.سه بار بد اومدم.دهنم وا  شد از نتایج استخاره:
> سرانجام اينکار خوب نيست(براي کلاس با معلم گرفتم)بار اول
> 
> 
> 
> سرانجام اين کار خوب نيست و فقط باعٍث قيل وقال ميشود،کلاه خودتت رو قاضي  قرار بده(برای کلاس گرفتن با معلمی دیگه ای و کلن نتیجه کلاس گرفتن)بار دوم
> 
> 
> نهي شديد به سبب بد فرجامي( ناراحت بودم،اومدم پای نت و اینبار را با اینترنت همینجوری گرفتم)بار آخر!
> ...



یادمه سال اول کنکورم ، دو دل بودم که آیا کلاس کنکور با هزینه های بالا برم یا نع ....

7 بار استخاره کردم بد اومد و یجورایی گفت نرو ! دفعه 8 اُم خوب اومد  :Yahoo (4): 

از آخرم رفتم کلی پول ننه بابامُ ریختم دور  :Yahoo (21): 

به نظر من برای همه درسایی که مشکل داری پرسمان گاج بگیر ، به شدت کارتو راه میندازه .

----------


## lvjqd

سلام
اگه خواستي شمارتو پ خ كن هر كمكي از دستم بر بياد در خدمتم.

----------


## mahsa92

ببين يه دي وي دي بهت ميگم بخر همونو ببين شك نكن رياضي هرچقدرم صفر باشي ميارتت بالاي ١٥

رياضي گنجينه ياد سرچ كن بخر خيلي هم ارزونه همون سالي كه افتادي بخر فقط

----------


## GBrooz

ممنونم از همتون. مخصوصا *M0b_1* . برام دعا کنید تا سوم نهایی رو قبول بشم و بتونم کنکور بدم.بعدش هم دندان پزشکی.

----------


## hossein1377

با سلام خدمتِ داداشم 

سفارشات بنده 
1.دانلود فیلم های صفر تا صد دبیرستان شریف
2.حل همه سوالات نهایی 90 به بعد (خرداد-شهریور-دی) + کتاب درسی 

همینا 
ایشالله قبول میشی با نمرات عالی

----------


## amin278

> فقط بعضی موقع ها ابهام هایی برام تو ریاضی پیش میاد.و مشکل بزرگ تر سرعتم کمه!


*هر ابهام و سوالی داشتید همینجا مطرح کنید تا به کمک دوستان راهنمایی و کمکتون کنیم*.

----------


## sima1991

به نظرم شما شروع کن خوندن و حل مثال از رو گل واژه مخصوصا واسه ریاضی انجام بده
هر هفته به خودت بگو حتما باید فلان مبحثو جلو برم
جاهایی که ایراد داری کنارش علامت بزن
اون معلم هفته ای یه بار فقط بیاد اون جاها رو باهات کار کنه
در ضمن نسبت به بقیه معلم ها اصلا داره زیاد نمیگیره
من دانش آموز دبستانی رو این قیمت میگم :Yahoo (21): 
دبیرستانی و پیش حداقل دوبرابر این قیمته 
و واقعا همه جا قیمت بیشتر از اینه
به نظرم خودت بخون
ایشون بیان رفع اشکال

----------


## Egotist

> ممنونم از همتون. مخصوصا *M0b_1* . برام دعا کنید تا سوم نهایی رو قبول بشم و بتونم کنکور بدم.بعدش هم دندان پزشکی.



گل پسر اگه تو ذهن مبارکت رویای دندان پزشکی داری ترسیم میکنی در جریان باش که صرفا با پاس کردن ،برای کنکور کلاهت پسِ معرکه اس .

من با معدل 13-4 ک دارم الان پیگیر دیپلم مجددم .

----------


## ngn

سلام، مطمئن باشین اگه تلاشتون رو بکنین بسیار راحت می تونین همه رو پاس کنین . واقعا به نظرم نیاز نیست از اول درس ها رو بخونین حیلی چیز های اضافه دارن که واقعا وقت تلف کردنه . پیشنهاد کیدم کتاب های تشریحی مثل همون گلواژه یا پرسمان رو بخرین و درسنامه اشرو بخونین و سعیکنین تمرینارو حل کنین و بعدش برین سراغ راه حل ها و ایراد کارتونو پیدا کنین . اگه سوالای نهایی سالای قبل رو هم از الان به قبل بررسیکنین یه چهارم تا نصف سوالا رو یا عینا دیدین یا با ایده ی مشابهش رو . بازم اگه کمکی بود در خدمتم .

----------


## mda

ببین عزیزم من فقط با تمرین زیاد رو پرسمان گاج+توکل به خدا معدل نهاییم 19/94 شد تو هم با توکل و تلاش برو جلو ایشالله ردیفه.

----------


## Catman

> سلام بچه ها. من شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم. ریاضی و  عربی اصلی ها هستن.یعنی توی ریاضی و عربی هیچی بلد نیستم و دارم از  راهنمایی می خونم.تا الان هم این دو تا کتاب رو با مستمر قبول شدم. عربی رو  دارم از روی ایاد فیلی می خونم.خیلی خوبه ولی بهم زیادی فشار میاد،چون  باره اول مطالب رو میبینم و یاد میگیرم!  برای ریاضی دارم از روی کتاب کمک  آموزشی هایی مثل گلواژه می خونم.تا دو روز دیگه ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو تموم  می کنم.خواستم کلاس ریاضی بگیرم که معلمه میگه ساعتی سی هزار تومن!الان  نمی دونم چکار کنم.پدر و مادرم میگن تو حالا برو ما پولش رو میدیم(   300/000) ولی پول خیلی زیادیه. الان استخاره کردم.سه بار بد اومدم.دهنم وا  شد از نتایج استخاره:
> سرانجام اينکار خوب نيست(براي کلاس با معلم گرفتم)بار اول
> 
> 
> 
> سرانجام اين کار خوب نيست و فقط باعٍث قيل وقال ميشود،کلاه خودتت رو قاضي  قرار بده(برای کلاس گرفتن با معلمی دیگه ای و کلن نتیجه کلاس گرفتن)بار دوم
> 
> 
> نهي شديد به سبب بد فرجامي( ناراحت بودم،اومدم پای نت و اینبار را با اینترنت همینجوری گرفتم)بار آخر!
> ...



سلام
اول اینکه تایم خوندنتون کمه برای نهایی.سعی کنین برنامتون رو جوری تنظیم کنین که روزی 6ساعت بخونین ولی به نحوی نباشه که بهتون فشار بیاد و خسته بشین.
ریاضی رو اول از روی هر کتابی که بنظر خودتون بهتره وراحتتر باهاش کنار میاین بخونین و درک کنین بعد هم تمام تمرینها ومثالهاو فعالیتهای کتاب درسی رو حل کنین و بعد هم نمونه سوالات  نهایی سالهای پیش.
عربی رو هم براحتی میتونین تموم کنین چون همه مباحث به هم ربط دارن واگر سال اول رو بخوبی یاد بگیرین سال دوم و سوم هم به همون سال اول تقریبا مربوطه و درکش براتون اسونتر میشه وقتی مطالب رو یاد گرفتین بازهم حل سوالات کتاب و بعد نمونه سوالات نهایی سالهای پیش.
به این نکته هم توجه کنین که تا یک مطلب رو بخوبی یاد نگرفتین مطلب بعدی رو شروع نکنین .
برای کلاس هم اینکه تا الان بالاخره تا یک حدی خوندین ریاضی رو وخودتون متوجه میشین که ایا میتونین به همین روش ادامه بدین و خودتون بخونین یا نه اگر میتونین و مطالب رو خوب متوجه میشین که خودتون بخونین واگر گاهی براتون سوال و اشکال ایجاد میشه  میتونین اینجا مطرح کنین و اگر سوالاتتون خیلی زیاد بود یک جلسه خصوصی کلاس  برین و اشکالاتتون رو برطرف کنین وگرنه سعی کنین مباحثی که براتون خیلی سنگین هست رو کلاس برین ولی کلاسی رو که میرین از اول تا اخر فقط درس باشه چون اصولا کلاس های تک نفره خسته کننده میشه و گاهی صحبت های عادی هم پیش میاد و وقتی هم از کلاس میاین دوباره همون مبحث رو کار کنین و برای روز بعد نذارین تا تثبیت بشه براتون.
موفق باشین.

----------


## na30

خیلی سبز یه سری کتاب با عنوان ماجراهای من و درسام چاپ کرده خیلی خوب و واضح توضیح داده اونا هم می تونن بهت کمک کنن اما خودتم باید تمرین کنی و روی مثال ها و سوال های کتاب تسلط پیدا کنی.
موفق باشی...!!!!

----------


## sis413

بقول یکی از مشاورا شما حالا که افتادی از کسی که پاس شده جلوتری شما میتونی جزوه دوستاتو یا همکلاسیاتو که سر کلاس نوشتن نگاه کنی باهرکدوم بهتر ارتباط برقرارکردی همونو قرض بگیری بخونی یا از یکی از دانش اموزای قوی کمک بگیری مطمئن باش اونم کمکت میکنه چون به نفع خودشه و یه مروریه براش حتی ساعتی یه مبلغی بهش بدی

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

نه مطمئن باش میتونی جمعش کنی من نهایی ها رو تو 3ماه جمع کردم الان هم پایه ریاضی وعربیتو قوی کن مخصوصا عربی چون به نسبت ریاضی گسترده تره تا مطالب قبلی رو ندونی نمیتونی جدیدا رو یاد بگیری...
بعدشم سعی کن روزه که نمیگیری ساعت مطالعت بالاتر بره 4ساعت خیلی کمه بخصوص بعد اینکه نهایی ها رو بدی باید به فکر کنکورت باشی سعی کن خودت رو عادت بدی حداقل6-7ساعت بخونی کار سختی هم نیست...
برای کتاب هم گلواژه برای ریاضی عالیه عربی هم کتابارو کامل بخونی کفایت مکنه
نیازی به گرفتن دبیر خصوصی هم نیس خودت یه کم اراده کنی میتونی شرایطت بدنیست اگه خودت بخوای...
نمونه سوالات نهایی رو هم حل کن به درد بخوره...
همین دی..
موفق باشی

----------


## maziar9675

به نظرم از دی وی دی های آموزشی هم میتونید کمک بگیرید...!

----------


## nahid

> ببين يه دي وي دي بهت ميگم بخر همونو ببين شك نكن رياضي هرچقدرم صفر باشي ميارتت بالاي ١٥
> 
> رياضي گنجينه ياد سرچ كن بخر خيلي هم ارزونه همون سالي كه افتادي بخر فقط



واسه ریاضی رشته ریاضی هم خوبه؟
حسابان و هندسه چطور؟

----------


## mahsa92

> واسه ریاضی رشته ریاضی هم خوبه؟
> حسابان و هندسه چطور؟


من رشته رياضيشو نديدم ولي قطعا بايد خوب باشه
خودم با همين رياضي پيش رو با١٩ونيم پاس كردم بعد پك كنكورشو خريدم ١٧-١٨تومنم بيشتر نيس و احتمال و مباحثي كه در نظر داشتمو از روش كار كردم همشم درست زدم تازه پشيمونم هستم چرا مباحث بيشتري ازش كار نكردم
(تجربي)

----------


## Maede h

ب نظرم بجای کلاس خصوصی خودت بخونو جایی هم ک مشکل داشتی از ی دوستی همکلاسی ک درسش خوبه کمک بگیر

----------


## Behnam10

*داداش اگه خواستی از dvd برای نهایی استفاده کنی  برو سایت رهپویان دانش . قسمت امتحان نهایی . تقریبا همه ی دروس رو داره . من ریاضی و عربیش رو گرفتم و با یه کم تمرین خداروشکر نهایی 94 هر دو رو توی ورق 20 شدم . سبک تدریسش هم اول درس رو کامل میگه ( مخصوصا عربیش که از پایه هم درس میده) و بعد کلی نمونه سوال نهایی حل میکنه . قیمت هر کدومش هم 10 تومنه که همه رو هم بخوای بگیری(7درس) فکر نکنم اندازه ی 2 جلسه کلاس خصوصی یه درس هم بشه .
راستی سایت صنعتی شریف هم برای نهایی فیلم ضبط کرده بود که میتونه کمکت کنه . مخصوصا عربی و فیزیکش که عالی بود .عربیش حتی دروس سال اول و دوم هم کامل میگه و بعد سوم رو شروع میکنه . هر فیلم هم حدود 20 دقیقه تدریس میکنه .
یاعلی*

----------


## parisa_h

یه راهنمایی مختصر و مفید:*به جای اینکه بیای نت بشین درس بخون.*

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوست عزیز سلام...
پول کلاس دادن اضافیه..
به یکی از دوستات که ریاضی  رو خوب بلده حرف بزن..که اگر قبولی رو گرفتی با کمک کلاس خصوصی ای که اون میذاره بهش یه مبلغی کمتر پرداخت کنی یا یه هدیه بگیری واسش...
شما باید شروع کنی از همین امشب وقتاتو تقسیم کنی

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام این خیلی خوبه داری از پایه میخونی ببین عربی نمیدونم 11 یا 12 نمره فکر کنم از ترجمه هست اگر یکم رو قواعد بلد باشی و معنی کلمات رو ایشالا میتونی نمره قبولی رو بگیری قواعد سوم هم آسونه نگران نباش  :Yahoo (3):  در مورد ریاضیت 

ببین راستش رو بگم ریاضی باید یکی باشه یادت بده تو این موقع شاید استرس داشته باشی درست نخونی کلا استرسی که احتمالا داری خیلی برات بد هست و باعث میشه شاید درست نخونی اما ببین اینطور بهت بگم برو معلم بگیر بازدهی بالایی داره کنارش سوال های امتحان نهایی رو حل کن ریاضی دوم دبیرستانم جاهای مهم و مرتبطش رو بخون خیلی کم وقت میگیره ازت ولی خیلی مهم هست معلم هم بگیر راحت قبول میشی ایشالا ! ولی خودت هم باید تمرین کنی ولی همین سوال های نهایی جدید و سوال هایی که معلمت برات حل میکنه خودش به نظرم کفایت میکنه نمیدونم 5 تا درس دیگت چیه اگر حفظی هستند هر روز براشون یک مدت وقت بگذار و ایشالا حتما خیلی نتیجه خوبی توشون میگیری نگاه کن اصلا استرس نداشته باش ایشالا به امید موفقیت های پیشرو و در آینده

----------


## Mehran93071

ادامه : نگاه کن من از وضعیت پولی خانوادم خبر ندارم ولی اگر برات ممکنه برای ریاضی برو معلم بگیر! باهات درست کار کنه ! نمیگم بدون معلم نمیشه! درست بخونی گاج رو و سوال های سال های پیش رو و حتی گلواژه رو و اون قسمت های پارسال رو مرور کنی و نتیجه بگیری اما شاید سال بعد به مشکل بربخوری بگذار پایت درست بشه و بری جلو ایشالا بری بترکونی

----------


## mehdi bey

> گل پسر اگه تو ذهن مبارکت رویای دندان پزشکی داری ترسیم میکنی در جریان باش که صرفا با پاس کردن ،برای کنکور کلاهت پسِ معرکه اس .
> 
> من با معدل 13-4 ک دارم الان پیگیر دیپلم مجددم .


خب شما اشتباه میکنی گل پسر...
بجای د مجدد تمرکز بکن روی کنکور![emoji16] 

فرستاده شده از LT25iِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Adam Hart

> سلام بچه ها. من شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم. ریاضی و  عربی اصلی ها هستن.یعنی توی ریاضی و عربی هیچی بلد نیستم و دارم از  راهنمایی می خونم.تا الان هم این دو تا کتاب رو با مستمر قبول شدم. عربی رو  دارم از روی ایاد فیلی می خونم.خیلی خوبه ولی بهم زیادی فشار میاد،چون  باره اول مطالب رو میبینم و یاد میگیرم!  برای ریاضی دارم از روی کتاب کمک  آموزشی هایی مثل گلواژه می خونم.تا دو روز دیگه ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو تموم  می کنم.خواستم کلاس ریاضی بگیرم که معلمه میگه ساعتی سی هزار تومن!الان  نمی دونم چکار کنم.پدر و مادرم میگن تو حالا برو ما پولش رو میدیم(   300/000) ولی پول خیلی زیادیه. الان استخاره کردم.سه بار بد اومدم.دهنم وا  شد از نتایج استخاره:
> سرانجام اينکار خوب نيست(براي کلاس با معلم گرفتم)بار اول
> 
> 
> 
> سرانجام اين کار خوب نيست و فقط باعٍث قيل وقال ميشود،کلاه خودتت رو قاضي  قرار بده(برای کلاس گرفتن با معلمی دیگه ای و کلن نتیجه کلاس گرفتن)بار دوم
> 
> 
> نهي شديد به سبب بد فرجامي( ناراحت بودم،اومدم پای نت و اینبار را با اینترنت همینجوری گرفتم)بار آخر!
> ...


داداش من هم توی نهایی مثل خودت به شدت با عربی و ریاضی مشکل داشتمدیعنی از اول سال هیچی نخونده بودم این دوتا کتاب تا فرجه هر کدوم از امتحان توی خرداد  برای همین رفتم دوتا کتاب گرفتم یکی عربی آموزش خیلی سبز یکی هم ریاضی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز عربی رو این شکلی میخوندم که کتاب درسی رو میذاشتم جلوم متن هر درس رو کلمه به کلمه از روی خیلی سبزسمیگیرم و زیر معنیش یادداشت میکردم همین طوری هم ترجمه کردنم خوب شد هم کلمات رو یاد میگرفتم بعد میگرفتم قواعد رو از خیلی سبز میخوندم انصافا کتابش عالیه ریاضی رو هم از روی متن کتاب درسی میخوندم ی مقدمه ای برام میشه بعد میرفتم از روی آموزش خیلی سبز ی بار دیگه میخوندم بعد میرفتم سر وقت تمرین های کتاب درسی من با همین روش عربی و ریاضی رو شدم 15 بازم میگم از اول سال هیچی نخونده بودم فقط توی فرجه هر درس نشستم خوندم

----------


## gole yas

[QUOTE=mahsa92;502296]ببين يه دي وي دي بهت ميگم بخر همونو ببين شك نكن رياضي هرچقدرم صفر باشي ميارتت بالاي ١٥

رياضي گنجينه ياد سرچ كن بخر خيلي هم ارزونه همون سالي كه افتادي بخر فقط[/QUOبالای ده یا پونزده هستش؟

----------


## mahsa92

[QUOTE=gole yas;503648]


> ببين يه دي وي دي بهت ميگم بخر همونو ببين شك نكن رياضي هرچقدرم صفر باشي ميارتت بالاي ١٥
> 
> رياضي گنجينه ياد سرچ كن بخر خيلي هم ارزونه همون سالي كه افتادي بخر فقط[/QUOبالای ده یا پونزده هستش؟


با پول پستش  نهايت ٢٠تومن برا دوستم دراومد ١٧

ويرايش: اهان ،بالاي پونزده

----------


## mehdi bey

> کمکم کنید مشکلم حل بشه.


بسم الله...
خب ببین این چیزایی رو که بهت میگم اجرا کن  مثل مرد!اگه واقعا تصمیمت رو گرفتی که خیلی راحت نهایی هارو بترکونی!!اگه  میخوای موفق بشی!!و از اون طرف هم با انرژی مضاعفی که از این ها گرفتی سال  چهارم رو خیلی راحت بترکونی و بعدش هم که بری به امید خداااااااااا.....
پس بسم الله...
*قبلش  بذار یه چیزی رو بهت بگم.من هم تقریبا شرایط تو رو داشتم!سال سوم که  امتهان نهایی داشتم اون آخر آخرا به خودم اومدم که البته یکمی دیر شده بود  ولی هر جور شده با مشاورم صحبت کردم و...تصمیم بر این شد که اون هایی رو که  میتونم بالای 16 بشم برم و اون هایی رو هم که نمیتونم برم غیبت موجه کنم!
هیچی دیگه شد 5به5! یعنی 5 تا رو رفتم 5 تا رو غیبت کردم!
از بین اون 5 تایی هم که غیبت کردم(فیزیک-زمین-ادبیات-انگلیسی-عربی)**
خب بین این درسا هیچی مشکل خاصی نداشتم که(به غیر از عربی)!فقط مشکل نخوندن در طول سال بود!! عیارت خیلی ساده شده اش اینه: "گـشـادی"*
اول داستان عربی من رو بشنو ببین چجوریاشت!فک نکن فقط خودن توی فلان درس مشکل داری؟!عربی  برام یه جوری بود!!لعنت بر باعث و بانیه پایه گذار عربی کنکور!میدونی؟  نمیدونم واسه من این جوری بود یا واسه همه!! ولی هرچی این لامصب رو میخوندم  نمیفهمیدم!!(البته روی این درس تمرکز نداشتما+اینکه تلقین هم خیلی مهمه)
خلاصه این که هیچی اصلا نفهمیدم چی شد که این بازه زمانی تا امتهان گذشت!مثل چشم به هم زدن!1,2,3 
من که هیچ امیدی به عربی نداشتم و به خودم میگفتم تو توی عربی مغز جلبکی!فقط میگفتم خدایا یه 10 بده رستگار شوم!
اصن نفهمیدم چی شد!!فقط میخونم...با این که هیچی از این درس لعنتی کــثـیف نمیفهمیدم!
به خدا نفهمیدم چی شد!فقط میخونم(با حرص هم میخونم)
*ولی آخرش عربی شدم 16.5*....یکم جو گرفتم!!رفتم اعتراض زدم شد 16.25!(فدای سرم)درس هایه دیگه هم هرجوری بود با کمک خدا رسوندم! زبان انگلیسی 20 شدم.زمین شناسی14.5.بقیه هم 18/19!
میشد راحت همه رو هم 20 گرفت ولی بازم کم کاری از خودم بود و....! وقت کشی و.....!
..................................................  ...
اول بذار منابع خوبی رو که میتونی واسه نهایی ازش استفاده کنی رو بهت بگم بعدش ببینیم چی مشه!
واسه شیمی:طبقه بندی شده گلواژه خیلی خوبه!گاج مشکی(پرسمان)هم خوبه
واسه ادبیات:ادبیات محوری گاج سبز خوبه.(ولی لامصب حیلی وقت گیره یجورایی)بنابراین توصیه میکنم بری کتاب فروشی خودت ببینی کدو کتاب بهتره!
ملاک  انتخابت هم این باشه که تک تک اشعار و نثر های ادبی کتاب رو معنی کرده  باشه +معنی واژگان ستاره دار.و هیچ چیز اضافه ای هم نداشته  باشه!!!!!!!!!!!(تفسیر ادبی رو نداشته باشه!!مثلا این فلان آرایه رو داره  و....!!!!!!)اینجوری میشه گاج سبز که خیلی خیلی زیاده!!!!توصیه نمیکنم!
واسه زبان انگلیسی:پرسمان گاج خوبه+خط سفید هم خیلی خوبه+نمونه سوالات امتهان نهایی از سال 91 به این ور در هر 3نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی
واسه عربی:به خدا توکل کن!+نمونه سوالات امتهان نهایی از سال 91 به این ور در هر 3نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی
واسه زیست:کتاب درسی +نمونه سوالات امتهان نهایی از سال 91 به این ور در هر 3نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی
واسه ریاضی:فکر میکنم پرسمان بتونه کنکت بکنه!+نمونه سوالات امتهان نهایی از سال 91 به این ور در هر 3نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی
واسه فیزیک:طبقه  بندی شده گلواژه خوب بود.من داشتمش!ولی باید تمرین زیاد بکنی.توی درس  های  محاسباتی مثل این و ریاضی و یکم هم شیمی بهتر بعد درسنامه آموزش به غیر از  بررسی مثال هایی که تو درسنامه ذکر شده مثال هایی که تو تمرین ها هم هست  بهتر که حل کنی(البته بیشترش همون نهایی ها هستش که در آخر هر درس هم هودت  حل میکنی!!در ادامه کامل بهت توضیح دادم+ نمونه سوالات....
واسه دینی:فقط خود کتاب+نمونه سوالات امتهان نهایی از سال 91 به این ور در هر 3نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی
برای زمین شناسی هم خود کتاب رو بخون کافیه!(اصلا نیاز نیست نمره خوب بگیری برای این درس!حتی 10 هم کافیه!
.................................
هینطور  که بهت گفتم به غیر از منبع مطالعاتی که داری(که میتونی کتاب کمک درسی  باشه یا جزووه دبیر یا حود کتاب درسی) باید حتما نمونه سوالات امتهانات  نهایی رو داشته باشی!باید!
و برای این کار هم میتونی بری جزوه نمونه  سوالات رو بگیری(گلبرگ از انتشارات گلواژه خوبه). ولی یه چیزی این وسط هست  که باید بدونی!اینه که این ها کاملا نیستند!!یعنی ممکنه از دی ماه چند سال  اخیر رو نداشته باشه و....یعنی مظمئن باش که کامل نیستند! بخاط همین برای  اینکه نمره خیلی خوبی بگیری اون هایی رو که نداری باید از اینترنت دریافت  بکنی و با کامپیوتر بررسی کنی!(البته اینا رو بذار واسه آخر دفعه که کتاب  هارو حل کردی و تموم شده!)
http://konkur.in/category/final-exam/sal-3   آرشیو کامل امتهانات نهایی سال سوم  
یه  چیزی بهت بگم! اینو دارم ناموساً با تمام وجود بهت میگم!اگه حتی در سال  سوم صفره صفر هم باشی و هیچی بلد نباشی! اگه یک ماه رو مثل مرد اراده کنی و  پاش واستی مطمئن باش که میتونی همشون رو حداقل 16+ پاش کنی! خیالت راحت  باشه!(تازه الان هم حدود 1.5 وقت داری)
نگران قبولی نباش! بهت قول میدم  همین الانش هم همه رو قبولی!!ولی به چه نمره ای قبولی!؟؟ اگه تلاشت رو نکنی  بعدا پشیمون میشی خیلی فجیح!
که چرا من این کار رو نکردم؟!من که میتونستم حداقل فلان کنم بیصار کنم!!! میفهمی چی میگم!؟
تمام تلاشت رو بکن...
وبابرنامه بخون!!این خیلی مهمه!
یه  برنامه قشنگ برای خودن بریز! روزانه حدودا 5 درس رو برای خودت بذاز و  کاملا با برنامه برو جلو! روی کاغذ بیار کارهایی رو که میخوای انجام بدی!این خیلی مهمه! 
مثلا من الان میخوام تا فلان روز n صفحه از فلان درس رو بخونم و به فلان صفحه برسم!متوجه ای چی میگم؟
مثلا
زیست سال سوم حدود 250 صفحه است!
شما باید مثلا روزانه 25 صفحه بخونی مثلا!(25 صفحه چیزی نیست بخدا)
یه ساعتی رو در روز به زیست اختصاص میدی!(مثلا 2 یا 2.5 ساعت)
در این صورت شما طی 10 روز زیست رو بوسیدی گذاشتی کنار!!!به همین راحتی!
..................................................  ...................
یه نکنه مهم هم این وسط هستش! اونم این هستش که هر درس رو که تموم کردی بعدش سریع نمونه سوالات اون درس رو باید بزنی! نباید بزاری آخر دفعه!
و  بعضی جاها تو بعضی درها زیاد روون نیستند!فعلا نیازی به خوندن اونا  نداری!!فعلا رد شو و هر وقت که تموم کردی برگرد و اونا رو هم بخون!مثلا توی  زیست سال سوم ژنتیک فصل 8 خیلی روان نیست+فصول گیاهی!
خب  من گفتنی ها رو بهت گفتم بقیش با خودته داداش!هر چیزی که مانع درس خوندنت  میشه یا از سرعتت میزنه بنداز بیرون!!همین اینترنت هم دیگه بدرد تو  نمیخوره!!الان تو یه مشکلی داشتی راه حلش را گرفتی.دیگه انجمن هم به دردت  نمیخوره.بذار کنار!
با تمام وجود بخون کار کن!  مطمئن باش نتیجه میگیری!

----------


## rey.sky

سلام ب جز رياضى و شيمى بقيه درسا رو از رو كتاب بخون.... بزرگ ترين كمكى ك ميتونى ب خودت بكنى اينكه براى هر درس نكته ها رو بنويسى...تحليلاى خودتو بنويسى...زيست رو برا خودت زياد مرور كن تا وارد حافظه بلند مدتت بشه...نوشتنى ك بت ميگم كلى بت كمك ميكنه...ى مثال ديگه اينكه عربى رو هر درس رو خودت بخون از رو متن عربى بعد كلمات ناشنا رو فسفرى بكش بعدشم برو از اخر كتاب معنى شونو پيدا كن و از خودت امتحان بگير و لغاتى رو ك معنى شونو يادت رفت بنويس...و دوباره بخون....سعى كن براى هر درس تعريفى ها فقط عنوانش رو بنويسى و بعد از خوندن كتاب از رو اون نوشته سعى كنى بخطر بيارى ك تعريفش چى ميشده...و اونايى رو ك يادت نمونده رو دوباره روش كار كنى ...براى فرمولاى فيزيكم از روش استفاده كن........سوالاى نهايى اخيرم كار كن

----------


## gole yas

> ببين يه دي وي دي بهت ميگم بخر همونو ببين شك نكن رياضي هرچقدرم صفر باشي ميارتت بالاي ١٥
> 
> رياضي گنجينه ياد سرچ كن بخر خيلي هم ارزونه همون سالي كه افتادي بخر فقط


سلام سایتشو قرار بده اونکه خودت خریدی کسی اشتباه نخره ممنون میشم

----------


## maryammm

یه نظرم برا عربی از انتشارات مهرو ماه دوتا کتاب کوچیک داره هر کدوم هفت تومن اونو بخونی بادقت قول میدم بالا15 بشی....

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام سایتشو قرار بده اونکه خودت خریدی کسی اشتباه نخره ممنون میشم


اين قسمت تستيشه

http://www.yaadiran.com/Shop/lab/Sal...leProductId=97

١٧وپونصد

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام سایتشو قرار بده اونکه خودت خریدی کسی اشتباه نخره ممنون میشم


ببخشيد شما بودي براي بوشهر كتاب ميخواستي؟
اگه اره حتما به من پ خ بده

----------


## paria_7

شما فقط دو تا راه داری:
۱- کلا بیخیال درس شی!!!!
۲- کلا نت و گوشیو، pc و لپ تاپو جمع کنی

----------


## gole yas

> ببخشيد شما بودي براي بوشهر كتاب ميخواستي؟
> اگه اره حتما به من پ خ بده


سلام ممنونم بابت سایت نه من نبودم

----------


## modares konkor

> سلام بچه ها. من شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم. ریاضی و  عربی اصلی ها هستن.یعنی توی ریاضی و عربی هیچی بلد نیستم و دارم از  راهنمایی می خونم.تا الان هم این دو تا کتاب رو با مستمر قبول شدم. عربی رو  دارم از روی ایاد فیلی می خونم.خیلی خوبه ولی بهم زیادی فشار میاد،چون  باره اول مطالب رو میبینم و یاد میگیرم!  برای ریاضی دارم از روی کتاب کمک  آموزشی هایی مثل گلواژه می خونم.تا دو روز دیگه ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو تموم  می کنم.خواستم کلاس ریاضی بگیرم که معلمه میگه ساعتی سی هزار تومن!الان  نمی دونم چکار کنم.پدر و مادرم میگن تو حالا برو ما پولش رو میدیم(   300/000) ولی پول خیلی زیادیه. الان استخاره کردم.سه بار بد اومدم.دهنم وا  شد از نتایج استخاره:
> سرانجام اينکار خوب نيست(براي کلاس با معلم گرفتم)بار اول
> 
> 
> 
> سرانجام اين کار خوب نيست و فقط باعٍث قيل وقال ميشود،کلاه خودتت رو قاضي  قرار بده(برای کلاس گرفتن با معلمی دیگه ای و کلن نتیجه کلاس گرفتن)بار دوم
> 
> 
> نهي شديد به سبب بد فرجامي( ناراحت بودم،اومدم پای نت و اینبار را با اینترنت همینجوری گرفتم)بار آخر!
> ...


ایاد فیلی برای کنکور توصیه میشه اونم برای بچه هایی که میخوان همه چی رو از ریشه ریشه بخونن چون خیلی مطالبش زیاد هست و توصیه نمیکنم خیلی دقیق روی اون مانور بدی
بلکه یاد بگیر نحوه صیحیح خوندن و امتحان دادن رو همچنین لفات رو حفظ کن و ترجمه هم همه قسمت های کتاب اعم از متن شعر تمرین کارگاه ترجمه و.... همه رو ترجمه کن واینکارو ریاد کن
ترجمه رو قوی کنی حتی توی قواعد می تونه کمکت کنه مثل مفعول فیه حال تمییز.
برای ریاضی سعی کن مانور بدی روی مطالب اصلی که توی ریاضی هستن مثلا تابع و مثلثات و حد
قطعا یادگیری دقیق اینا خودش هم نمره اوره هم قسمت اعظمی رو شامل میشه که میتونی حداقل نمره پاسی رو ازش بگیری فقط بازهم تاکید میکنم چه عربی چه ریاضی سعی کن سریع با مطالب ارتباط برقرا کنی حالا از هر روشی که ممکنه.
شاید یک دبیری باشه که خیلی ساده بهت یاد بده و یک مبحثی که شاید 10 ساعت طول بکشه بفهمی رو با زبان ساده تر بهت توی 2 ساعت بفهمونه
با شرایطی که هست سعی کن بهترین کار رو کنی

----------


## mehraveh

واقعا بهتون تبريك ميگم كه ميخواين اين درساتون روجبران كنين...آفرين...
فقط وفقط اراده خودت مهمه...نه معلم ونه كتاب...بهترين منبع براي  امتحان نهايي سوالات نهايي سالهاي گذشته است با اينكه امسال اصلا به دردنخوردن اما هنوز هم ميتونن يه منبع استاندارد براتون باشن...برا موفقيتتون دعا ميكنم...

----------


## NOT NOW

درود

با اینکه کوچیکتر از اونیم که بخوام نظر بدم ولی یه سری تجربه هایی هست که خدممتون عارض میشم

من عربی بسیار ضعیفی داشتم و از نظر بقیه واسه نوبت اول و دوم تجدیدی به حساب میومدم(معلم میگفت سال بعد توی این مدرسه نیستی-توی مدرسه تاپ شهرستان تحصیل میکنم) ولی با این کار ها جزو نمره های تاپ شدم:

1.درسنامه رو از کتاب های منتشران خوندم
2.جزوه ی خود معلم رو خوندم
3.کتاب رو خوندم
4.سوال های امتحانی کتاب- مثال ها و تمرین های جزوه معلم و کتاب و سوالات اینترنتی رو حل کردم+جزوه بنی هاشمی
5.ارامش خودمو هنگام امتحان حفظ کردم !

منی که امتحان های مستمر رو زیر 5 میگرفتم نوبت اول رو 19.75 و دوم رو  19.25 گرفتم !

در مورد ریاضی هم همینطور

کلاس تقویتی از طرف خود مدرسه برگزار شد منم شرکت کردم

توی خونه مدام تمرین می کردم 

در مورد منتشران بگم که فقط از درسنامش استفاده میکردم و تست های کنکوری و نمونه سوالاتش (به بقیه ی مطالبش کاری نداشته باش)

منابعی که گفتم رو مطالعه کن به دردت میخوره



با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Mohands mm

ریاضی کجاشو مشکل داری نیاز نیست اول رو بخونی

----------


## GBrooz

> ریاضی کجاشو مشکل داری نیاز نیست اول رو بخونی


همشش!(از 1 دبیرستان تا 3 دبیرستان) البته دارم کلاس میرم و فعلا کل اول دبیرستان و بحث کلی معادله و نامعادله از سال سوم رو بلد شدم.

----------


## Mohands mm

> همشش!(از 1 دبیرستان تا 3 دبیرستان) البته دارم کلاس میرم و فعلا کل اول دبیرستان و بحث کلی معادله و نامعادله از سال سوم رو بلد شدم.


خوبه سعی کن سوم رو کامل بخونی چون توی شهریور  مصحح ها دست نمره بالایی دارن  دعا میکنم قبول شی

----------

